# Dental Sink with Grinder, Plaster Dust Interceptor?



## jreflect (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, new to the forum. I checked around the posts and didn't see many things relevant to the question. What is the best piping plan to intercept ceramic dust from the water fed grinder in a dentist office? It's currently piped into the side of the tailpiece from the sink and drops into an interceptor. The interceptor fills up and is hard to clean out. The pipe before the interceptor gets blocked up like concrete. I looked at bottle traps but they are illegal in massachusetts.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

jreflect said:


> Hi, new to the forum. I checked around the posts and didn't see many things relevant to the question. What is the best piping plan to intercept ceramic dust from the water fed grinder in a dentist office? It's currently piped into the side of the tailpiece from the sink and drops into an interceptor. The interceptor fills up and is hard to clean out. The pipe before the interceptor gets blocked up like concrete. I looked at bottle traps but they are illegal in massachusetts.


If you checked around the forum you should know without an Introduction you are blacklisted. Post an acceptable intro to receive help.


----------



## jreflect (Mar 11, 2013)

*Thanks for nothing.*

Just what i needed, thanks.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You are welcome


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* *JR*
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

